# Enterocele repair



## tracylc10 (Apr 5, 2016)

I am wondering, if anyone knows if the enterocele repair that is involved in 58270 is the same as code 57283 (McCall Culdoplasty)?

I have a provider that coded 58270, but specifically states in the op notes that a McCall Culdoplasty was done.  Due to this, I thought that it should be coded 58260 and 57283-51.  

If anyone has any insight into this, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------

